# Hey ya'll



## ndv101 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello everyone. My name is Nancy and I just found this site. I have 3 horses, 2 geldings and a pregnant mare. Just trying to learn all I can before the big day which is to be sometime the first week in April. So any and all suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome to THF Nancy  

congrats on the coming baby. it is always such a joy welcoming a new addition to the family. and its always good to want to learn as much as we can ahead of time. as much as i thought i knew, i am still learning after all these years....


----------



## Brie (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Nancy, welcome to Horseforum.com! 
That's lovely news about the coming baby -- congrats! I'd love to see pictures of all your horses :mrgreen:


----------



## ndv101 (Nov 14, 2006)

Here is a picture from when we first got her.







and here she is at about 5mo. along


----------



## Katherine (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Nancy, nice to have you with us


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Nancy, welcome to the forum! Your girl is very pretty congrats on the new baby please show us pics when it gets here


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! Nice to meet you  

Congrats on the little one on the way. How exciting!

You should be able to find pretty much everything you need to know here! Don't be afraid to ask questions. We have many people here who have gone through what you are going through right now and I'm sure they'd be more than happy to answer any of your questions. 

Have fun posting  I'll be waiting for pictures of the little one as well.


----------

